# Addidas TrimTrab



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

These have made a return after nearly 20yrs and they still look as good as they did then, being made in a ltd amount though and only sold in selective store namely Size in Manchester and Birmingham and a few other similar retro stores. Anyone who was classed as a casual all those yrs ago will know what i'm talking about. 
And their only Â£50 think i payed more for these 20yrs ago  
Jonah


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

I remember the "casual" era well!! :wink: My Nike Wimbledon (white with blue swoosh) trainers was my pride and joy!! Aspired to have the Diadora Golds, but pocket money never stretched that far,..

My fav item of all time during the casual era was my classic blue/red/white Fila BJ tracksuit top. Costed me several months of pocket money, but worth every penny!

Thinking back on it, you can liken the "casuals" to be the Chavs of the 80's??, without today's stigma of course! :roll:

PS. I still have a pair of my old white (very rare colour) kicker boots in my loft for old time sake.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I definatley wouldn't class the casual era as the chavs that are invading us now. The clothes were more indevidual than they are now and people strived to have clothes that others didn't, Burburry was worn but not by the masses as it was too expensive paying close to Â£150-Â£200 for a jacket where as now you can buy these for Â£50 and fakes for Â£15. The trainers were made in ltd supply and not available in your local JJB and other shops so again not many had them about.
The likes of Fila, Elease, Sergio Tachini , Lacoste, Burburry, Stone Island, Paul and Shark you just couldn't buy unless you traveled sometimes abroad where as now all you have to do is pay Tescos a visit. :wink: 
Oh and no Caps! just a wedge hair cut  
Most casuals were mods who just got bored after these made a return in 80's and just moved on sold their Vespas so they could afford the clothes


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Ah memories.

My first teen casual clothes - farah trousers, puma pele rio, pringle or lyle and scott sweater. My File BJ top, my tachhini, and my lacoste (when it was cool).

Those were the days.

trimm trabb - beautiful trainers. I loved my Nike air flame too. And my first ever pair of adidas jeans. They've made a comeback too! Top trainers.


----------



## chip (Dec 24, 2002)

senwar said:


> pringle or lyle and scott sweater.


Yep, the only time in history that golf gears was viewed as a fashion item by teenagers!!


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Diadora Bjorn Borg & Sergio Tachini (sp?) tracksuit. I must have looked a right plum in that get up. Still, I was a Casual and it was the required outfit.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

We need _photos _guys....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm almost certain I saw a pair in JD Sports the other day as the name rings a bell.

(PS. I wasn't buying another pair of trainers, no way. Not me.)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Well i have a pair of Addidas Munchin, and a pair of red and black Trimtrab coming on the weekend they had sold out of the blue and blue ones although the red and black ones are a ltd edition only being sold in size in Manchester and Brum havent even seen them and if i dont like them they'll be on E-bay  Even saw my origanal Sergio Tachini tracksuit in a shop identical to my old one i had 20 odd yrs ago :? Just goes to show true style never dies alittle like the TT :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

In case anyone should be interested, the
_Addidas TrimTrab_ is a jogging trail around the Berliner Grunewaldsee, which is a large lake in the middle of the Berlin and 2 3/4 miles long. It was opened in summer 1982 with a *Stadtfest* (village fete).
I used to jogg round there every Sunday morning


----------



## vinoah (Aug 13, 2006)

good evening one and all

just joined your site ,and saw the 80,s casuals came up in conversation

i collect fila BJ sergio tacchini chemise lacoste pringle lyle and scott benetton adidas diadora and all those other great labels of exellence

i do have some of the above for sale,in sizes you can wear ,and amazing condition for their vintage

if you are interested

pm me for further details and pix

many thanks vinoah


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

For the younger forum members, can we please see some pics of Adidas 'TrimTrabs'.  :wink:


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Trim*m* Trabs


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The original ones are so much better than the new ones released :?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

They were out april 2005. Manchester is a tad late 
So far ive got :
Green with Orange
Cream with Blue (my fav)
Dark blue with baby blue

Also last year Stan Smith's and forest hills were relaunched (on 3rd pair of Forest hills)


----------



## vinoah (Aug 13, 2006)

the 80,s made trimm trabs also feel more comfortable than the

remakes from china that r 4 sale these days

same goes for the diadora "borg elite" remakes too

didnt use kangaroo skin this time round (probs not allowed to)

but i still bought numerous pairs of each,in various colourways

just to save the vintage ones from finally wearing out


----------



## vinoah (Aug 13, 2006)

heres a couple of pix of some of me 80,s casual gear

enjoy


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vinoah said:


> heres a couple of pix of some of me 80,s casual gear
> 
> enjoy


Should this be in the For Sales section :roll:


----------



## vinoah (Aug 13, 2006)

of course

i have left a link to the actual stuff for sale,in the for sale thread

apoligies for confusion 

the two above pix are from me forthcoming book,about casuals 1979 to 1986

and sadly non of the contents of the two pix are for sale


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

NickP said:


> Trim*m* Trabs


Hmmm classy training shoes. Luverly. Stripes and everything.

I see by the standard of construction that they were doubtless hand assembled by underpaid, under-aged Far East labour.

http://www.thechap.net/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually Gary, most of the early adidas shoes were made in France. Not sure about the Trimm Trab though.

It might not be far east, but I suppose you could class France as a third world country.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

ronin said:


> They were out april 2005. Manchester is a tad late
> So far ive got :
> Green with Orange
> Cream with Blue (my fav)
> ...


Not really Gav - if you look at Jonah's first post, it was made in 2004...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > They were out april 2005. Manchester is a tad late
> ...


  
Damn you


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

ronin said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > ronin said:
> ...


Thanks Kell 

Ronin you'll have to try harder to keep up with the Jones :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jonah said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


Never keep up with anyone :wink:


----------



## vinoah (Aug 13, 2006)

garyc said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> > Trim*m* Trabs
> ...


there not many clothes manufactres these days who dont use far east sweatshops
i dont like it either
not a lot we can do bout it :evil:

kell is right adidas in the 70,s and 80,s,
was only produced in france,but also yugoslavia,hungary and wait for it germany
you can blame nike for the shift from european made to far eastern made trainers and the downgrade in build quality

anyhoo all the best vinoah


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vinoah said:


> kell is right adidas in the 70,s and 80,s,
> was only produced in france,but also yugoslavia,hungary and wait for it germany


That's right: my first pair of "trainers" were Adidas _made in France_


----------

